
Ask HN: What app do you use for Podcasts? - Kopion
iOS 9 has ruined the default Podcast app for me. I subscribe to around 50 podcasts and then I cherry-pick the episodes I want to listen to and add them to &#x27;On-the-go&#x27;. Now that the playlist functionality is essentially gone I am looking for an alternative.
======
jaworrom
I've tried quite a few and have to admit that Overcast has been the best for
me. You should give it a try: [https://overcast.fm/](https://overcast.fm/)

------
asamshah
Hate to break it to you - they're all shit, even Overcast.fm. I'm using
Soundcloud. Its not ideal but then what is?

